# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Blue Dolphin [Panstar Honey, Horus]

## nippon

Το HORUS ως Panstar Honey!! http://www1.ezbbs.net/25/horie/img/1232612966_1.jpg  Κριμα ενα τοσο ομορφο δειγμα Ιαπωνικης ναυπηγικης τεχνης να μην το χουμε κοντα μας

----------


## .voyager

Eίναι αδερφάκι του Venus της Kyuetsu Ferry (ex. Higashi Nihon Ferry); Kαι μετακευασμένο στον καθρέφτη...

----------


## Apostolos

Εσεις μπορεί να μην με αφήνετε να φτιάχνω Γιαπωνέζικα θέματα αλλά άμα πάρει τον δρόμο για εδώ μην μου ζητήσετε...
Το εργαλείο ειναι όπως έχουμε πει διαμάντι, Solas complied, τρελούς χώρους με ένα καταπληκτηκό αίθριο, καλό γκαράζ και ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα...
Θα έρθει??? *Σσσσσσσς*!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Για λέγε, για λέγε ... :Wink:

----------


## nippon

ΠΗΓΗ. nagasakiport.iina.net
Πρεπει να ρθει εδω!!!

----------


## yoR

Το πλοίοο το ξανά αγόρασε η πρώτη του εταιρεία που είναι πια υπό άλλο όνομα, θα το ονομάσει BLUE DOLPHIN και ήδη του κάνει ανακαίνιση. Αφαίρεσαν μάλιστα και τα επιπλέον καταστρώματα και το σαλόνι μπροστά για την καλύτερη ευστάθεια του πλοίου! Θα ακολουθήσει και η ανακαίνιση του αδερφού του. Θα αρχίσει δρομολόγια από τα μέσα Ιουλίου. Πληροφορίες μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ: http://www.tsugarukaikyo.co.jp/ http://www.casualcruise.asia/english/root_japan1/


και από ότι καταλαβαίνετε, αν και  θα το θέλαμε εδώ, οι ιάπωνες το ήθελαν πιο πολύ!

----------


## Apostolos

Στην πραγματικότητα δεν το ειχε αγοράσει ποτέ η PanStar...

----------


## capten4

υπεροχα ,πραγματι, βαπορια, που μακαρι να τα βλεπαμε εδω....εχουν ομως -απο ο,τι μου εχουν πει-ενα βασικο ελλατωμα.τουμπαριστες μηχανες....δεν ξερω αν αληθευει

----------


## Apostolos

CPP οι προπελες με διπλα τιμόνια και τρελο προπελάκι...

----------

